
Notch to fight illegal Minecraft distributor in Quake - pepijndevos
https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/190034332952428544
======
ja27
The most amazing thing about this to me is that both of my kids (8 and 12)
will probably know all about this by the end of the week. They and a lot of
their friends are absolutely glued to everything Notch and Mojang says. I've
seen my 8 year old playing Minecraft while watching Minecraft videos on his
Kindle Fire. My son had to make a cake for scouts - we made a Creeper. Both
kids went to a soap-making event - they made creeper soap. Our 12-year old's
FIRST robotics team went to the state championship - all the kids cared about
was whether they could get on the hotel WiFi to play Minecraft.

Notch is creating a whole generation of raving fans, far beyond anything Atari
or Commodore did for my generation.

------
iuguy
If he wins does he get to keep distributing Minecraft?

------
Tomis
tl;dr: "A new way to challenge Notch at Quake games (while making some money
in the process)".

